# Progressive BareBack Slingshot Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Fast Draw, Load N Shoot and Reloading a more efficient way. This BareBack Rig is with Tex Shooter Small Diameter Tubes and Raycarl's Super Pouch. The working length here is 6 inches. Do not try this without understanding The PFS Way to shoot a slingshot or you will shoot your hand, thumb or finger and All Ways wear Eye Protection when shooting.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow! Nice shooting D! I like how you say "slow"... slow is the last word I'd use  Keep it up sir.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

It's tu fast, I can't see what's you're doin wit da ammo.. Can u doit slower for me plis? :king:

Seriously, how do you hold the ammo, to reload it so quickly?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> It's tu fast, I can't see what's you're doin wit da ammo.. Can u doit slower for me plis? :king:
> 
> Seriously, how do you hold the ammo, to reload it so quickly?


Here you go.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Wow... Just wow. Thank you. As I see it, it can be done only with large ammo, that you can feel and roll between the fingers.

Can't wait till I get my SS, to try this.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> Wow... Just wow. Thank you. As I see it, it can be done only with large ammo, that you can feel and roll between the fingers.
> 
> Can't wait till I get my SS, to try this.


Testing out some 3/8 steel ball but this is as small as I am able to palm and finger out. The advantage is with 3/8 steel is that you can likely hold 30 shot but with 5/8 marble 10 or 15 might be the limit.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> It's tu fast, I can't see what's you're doin wit da ammo.. Can u doit slower for me plis? :king:
> 
> Seriously, how do you hold the ammo, to reload it so quickly?


This one is a little slow palming 1o marbles






This one might be a little faster






Might find this interesting






Just one more


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

NINJA DGUI  Always impressive & keeps my slingshot motivation mojo going. It's like unreal or a special effect illusion... laser-like accuracy ... repeated hitting of targets!

For newer members .... Dgui has plenty of video tutorials where he breaks down & explains the various principles of PFS style.

PFShooter's Channel


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Geez Darrell, keep this up and you`ll put us SS builders out of business, lol...just kiddin man, great instructional vids on the bareback style of shooting, but your right, ya better learn to shoot the PFS before ya try this one


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

dgui said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Just wow. Thank you. As I see it, it can be done only with large ammo, that you can feel and roll between the fingers.
> ...


*dgui, this mustache of yours is epic. :thumbsup:*


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

After watching all this and several others on the channel (thanks, ZorroSlinger) - Darrel, do you ever miss? :blink:


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, I was wrong lol... good lord man, I would even be able to hit my thumb 3 times that fast


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> After watching all this and several others on the channel (thanks, ZorroSlinger) - Darrel, do you ever miss? :blink:


I'm not telling.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

dgui said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > After watching all this and several others on the channel (thanks, ZorroSlinger) - Darrel, do you ever miss? :blink:
> ...


*Yes, you also not showing. *


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


OK fine I will miss some Just for YOU.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

But please, make sure you're filming it, otherwise nobody would believe. 

By the way, I tried to fast shooting as you showed with couple of marbles in my hand and reloading it - can't do it for now...


----------

